# reptile keepers northwest



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hey im tryin to find out how many reptile keepers are in the northwest and where they go for there reptiles and epuipment etc


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

North West is a big place. Which part of the North West are you in?

i'm in Preston and go to Preston Pet Centre for bits and pieces, Reptile Room for most of the reps i've owned and also bought from Viper and Vine.


----------



## kathari (Feb 15, 2009)

We breed our own rats, and either buy livefoods online, or there's a lovely little local shop near to us if we need anything


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ask cat(foofoo) she is in salfad and she goes to a cheep wholesalers!! X x


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

well im from runcorn my self so looking for people round that area and obviously beyond


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

> North West is a big place. Which part of the North West are you in?
> 
> i'm in Preston and go to Preston Pet Centre for bits and pieces, Reptile Room for most of the reps i've owned and also bought from Viper and Vine.


You also come to me as well dont for get:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

yes we from salford and also go to swift supplies, brilliant people, brilliant prices and cups of tea and hobnobs on tap!!!


we also use ************ over in rock ferry wen we over on the wirral, again brilliant prices and people, and of course cups of tea galore!!!


we do also use a wholesalers but its trade only and no cups of tea!!!!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

im in manchester and swear by swift for frozen. the best by far:no1:. i get pretty big orders aswell and have never been let down once. very nice people aswell [chez&steve]


now wheres me fiver steve lmao!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

im in stoke, breed my own rodents and use online places to add numbers up when we're running low, for everything else i use elite reptiles in rugby as my friends owm it and the prices are very good and good quality equipment.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

alfie99 said:


> You also come to me as well dont for get:whistling2:


 
oops.. i forgot all about you even though i'll need more mice soon


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

we're in congleton & use glovers in stoke, stockport pet warehouse & swift for vivs:2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

were based in Gee Cross in Cheshire, and use swift pet supplies for vivs and equipment. 

we use stockport pet warehouse for food.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

hi i am in crewe get my animals from various depending what i am after but mainly use appleton exotics or viper and vine order online for equipment found ebay shops the cheapest for frozen food have been using honeybrook farm and coopdog an here but will be trying swift frozen foods next 

1male normal retic
1 female bali retic
1 female tiger morph retic
1 female jampea retic
1 female ornate nile monitor (6ft)
3 iggys
1 chinese soft shell turtle


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I buy most my stuff online - www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk is the prefered but I try and look round afew shops - its just easier sometimes to get your bugs etc. delivered to your door.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

> hi i am in crewe get my animals from various depending what i am after but mainly use appleton exotics or viper and vine order online for equipment found ebay shops the cheapest for frozen food have been using honeybrook farm and coopdog an here but will be trying swift frozen foods next


Hi Shrek, i also supply eqiupment at cometitive prices ,so if you need anything and you are ordering frozen i can deliver it then for you.


----------



## alfies mum (Nov 5, 2008)

Wigan area, appleton exotics, I get all my supplies from there check the website . he even has crocs also has another shop in sandbach . to the public and trade


----------



## tynmar_56 (Feb 4, 2008)

reptile room is always good  
and the living rainforest in rhyl..


----------



## alfies mum (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Appleton exotics wigan and sandbach brilliant stockist, and trade , everything you need, check out the website you caneven stroke a mere cat, 
and see a Kamen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

alfies mum said:


> Hey Appleton exotics wigan and sandbach brilliant stockist, and trade , everything you need, check out the website you caneven stroke a mere cat,
> and see a Kamen


 
they have another shop in sandbach?? where are the meerkats? they used to have some at wigan but dont any more as they sold them

the place we use that ditta mentioned that is starred out is 
r e p t i l i s i o u s 
on the wirral, owned by daveyboy on here, fab little shop ownd by fab people


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

I have got nearly all my animals from Stockport Pet Warehouse, and i go every tuesday for fresh livefood, excellent shop, top staff (barr the little one with glasses, he hates frogs and smells like old football boots) :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> North West is a big place. Which part of the North West are you in?
> 
> i'm in Preston and go to Preston Pet Centre for bits and pieces, Reptile Room for most of the reps i've owned and also bought from Viper and Vine.


Pretty much same as this chap i also go to animal zone in lancaster as well for my rep food.


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

im in St helens, i use; Sutton Pets an exotics, Splendid pets and exotics.. all brilliant shops, but when im buying new snakes i usually go up to ' The Reptile Room' as the collection is alot larger. Also warrington pets and exotics is brilliant ! if you go there its opposite the hospital


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't know if Huddersfield counts as "Northwest" but we go to Tyrannosaurus Pets in Leeds for our livefood and supplies.


----------

